# Not able to delete images



## david.brugman (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello everyone,

When I try to delete images from my albums they just become darkened out but never actually are deleted. My trash is empty on Lightroom and also on my MacBook Pro. Any ideas? I can delete photos from older albums but not my most recent one.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 14, 2021)

You need to make sure you are actually deleting an image.  Simply rejecting an image (X) merely darkens that image and flags it as "Rejected" 
To delete an image, select them, right click on the selection  and choose "Delete 'n' Photo(s) from the context menu. 

The deleted photos will be removed from the "AllPhotos" collection and any Albums. The Deleted photos will then be found in the Deleted collection where they will remain for 60 days before being removed entirely from inventory.


----------



## david.brugman (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks. Yes I know that and I did delete the images. But these images did not show up in the delete folder. They just remained greyed out in the album. I think perhaps they all have to first be uploaded to the cloud before then can be official deleted. Although that seems backwards.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 14, 2021)

david.brugman said:


> Although that seems backwards.


Not when you realise that the "trash can" is in the cloud, so in order to get the deleted image there (so that you get the 60-day change-of-mind protection) it obviously has to be synced first.


----------



## david.brugman (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes of course in this way it makes sense. However I find Lightroom preview (for uploading) does not give image sizes large enough to make a decision as to select the image or not. So I uploading all images in Lightroom first and then start deleting images that are obviously not good (out of focus or just bad composition, etc). I guess I can turn off sync at this point to do initial deletes and then start up sync afterwards. It all works out in the end


----------

